# breeding loft for fancy pigeons....



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

Im wanting ideas for a breeding loft for fancy pigeons...with a walk in aviary..now..should I have a seperate breeding area and another area for the young weaned ones?....will I ever want to seperate the sexes....the birds I have are figuritas and want to get some capucnines and pygmy pouters...I know how some deal with homers but did not know if some breeders of fancies out there may give some ideas or "if I built a new loft I would do this"kind of info....I will want to keep about 20 birds or 10 pairs....thanks for any info and help...


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

spirit wings said:


> Im wanting ideas for a breeding loft for fancy pigeons...with a walk in aviary..now..should I have a seperate breeding area and another area for the young weaned ones?....will I ever want to seperate the sexes....the birds I have are figuritas and want to get some capucnines and pygmy pouters...I know how some deal with homers but did not know if some breeders of fancies out there may give some ideas or "if I built a new loft I would do this"kind of info....I will want to keep about 20 birds or 10 pairs....thanks for any info and help...


Of course I don't keep fancy birds, BUT, IMO, a pigeon is a pigeon. Doesn't matter what breed. They STILL (seems to me) will beat up on the young birds and also, IMO, they still need a break from each other at some point in the year. I don't think it's healthy, especially for the hens, to constantly be mated up, constantly get driven/chased by their mate. Mostly during the months that they are molting. Rest and relaxation, to me, is what they need during that time. 
I would think that yes, the youngsters need their own section and yes, the adult pairs need to be separated at some time.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

Lovebirds said:


> Of course I don't keep fancy birds, BUT, IMO, a pigeon is a pigeon. Doesn't matter what breed. They STILL (seems to me) will beat up on the young birds and also, IMO, they still need a break from each other at some point in the year. I don't think it's healthy, especially for the hens, to constantly be mated up, constantly get driven/chased by their mate. Mostly during the months that they are molting. Rest and relaxation, to me, is what they need during that time.
> I would think that yes, the youngsters need their own section and yes, the adult pairs need to be separated at some time.




well I have learned that the pygmys will need its own quarters as they are so docile they would get picked on by other breeds..so they are a little different. I think that is what I need to do is put all the breeds in their own quarters would be best...looks like Im heading for breeding pens?????......um things to think about......still needs any input that anyone may have.....


----------



## Margarret (May 3, 2007)

Spirit,

Think BIG if you are designing a loft. It's easier to start with more room than you think you will need than to add on later. Look at a lot of loft designs and see what you might adapt for your needs. You are already thinking in terms of what different breeds might need, which is good. Ask yourself a lot of "what if"
questions. What are your plans for your birds? Are you going to show? Or just breed to enjoy? Ten pair are going to produce an awful lot of young in a short period of time. Just one round each pair will be twenty young. What will you do with the young when they are grown?

You might want a young bird section. And you might want to separate the hens and cocks at some point. So planning for it is probably a good idea. I haven't done that. I let the mated pairs just stay together year round in an open loft. I have pairs that I breed my show birds from and since I use foster parents to raise the young, they are always paired up as well. It hasn't been a problem to raise the young in the open loft. The nest boxes are large enough for a nest and the mate to be in there together along with food and water. There is a strip of board across the front that allows the parents to come and go, but the babies cannot accidently fall out. So far, I have not had trouble with the other birds pecking the youngsters when they fledge. The cockbird seems to keep an eye on them and intervene if someone gets too pushy with young. The only problem, if it is a problem, is that a couple of the older hens will sneak into the nest boxes and feed the babies if both parents leave at the same time.

Margaret


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

Margarret said:


> Spirit,
> 
> Think BIG if you are designing a loft. It's easier to start with more room than you think you will need than to add on later. Look at a lot of loft designs and see what you might adapt for your needs. You are already thinking in terms of what different breeds might need, which is good. Ask yourself a lot of "what if"
> questions. What are your plans for your birds? Are you going to show? Or just breed to enjoy? Ten pair are going to produce an awful lot of young in a short period of time. Just one round each pair will be twenty young. What will you do with the young when they are grown?
> ...


Thanks for letting me know how the open loft works for you...I will not let all the birds I have hatch babies just a few, I may show a little if I happen to get some nice babies..and share birds with other birds lovers and 4-h kids also. This is my second loft as the first one is set up for my homers and oneday I will want to breed some homers and will need the breeding section for them...right now my figuritas are in there and want a seperate loft for my fancy pigeons...I just wish I could think of everything before hand.....Ive been looking and collecting pics ,I think the pygmy pouter will need their own quarters as a breeder of them recomended..they are such docile little things...the others I want are capuchins as I have heard they are docile also but I think these can be in with the figs...I don't know...still thinking....lol..


----------

